# Any Tips On LST?



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Any LST Members?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 22, 2014)

I dont vert grow but with LST basically you tie down your tallest growth to promote growth to the smaller branches. no matter what it will grow towards the light. not really sure what advice you need or are looking for,.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> I dont vert grow but with LST basically tie down your tallest growth to promote growth to the smaller branches. no matter what it will grow towards the light. not really sure what advice you need or are looking for,.


I pretty much did tie the main stem to my 6 week old plant down to allow light to get to lower branches. I was just a little concerned if i did the right thing at her stage. Her being my very first grow and experience. I just felt it was time to make some type of adjustment instead of just watering and checking on her. How does she look? And thanks for the response and bittle of knowledge.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Any LST Members?


topping and lst will give u a large even canopy if done right

just ask if you need any help


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> topping and lst will give u a large even . canopy if done right
> 
> just ask if you need any help


From my understanding, is to be careful with the branches and spread them evenly under a trellis? I could also use some tips to take into consideration to come out successful with my first grow. Thanks for all help! Peace to all the fine growers.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> From my understanding, is to be careful with the branches and spread them evenly under a trellis? I could also use some tips to take into consideration to come out successful with my first grow. Thanks for all help! Peace to all the fine growers.


the method you speak of is called ScROG, i wont go into details here as there is tons of great articles already written up.

but yes, basically you tie the top down like you have and the side branching will grow upwards thinking it is the new "top", continue keeping that top tied down (below all other "nodes") and the side nodes or nodes further up will think they are tops and grow upward. you want to fill the screen in by training anything getting too big down while the other younger branches catch up. guide them into the "trellis" or Scrog screen holes so you have a even canopy. then you cut off anything under the screen at about week 2-3 of flower.

this allows for great light distribution to all nodes and removing the lower nodes under the screen ensures better energy/food distribution to only the nice canopy buds. this gives you nicer/harder/bigger. buds.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 22, 2014)

if your up for a long read this may help, i didnt read it but....its long lol 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/good-scrog-bible.172536/


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the method you speak of is called ScROG, i wont go into details here as there is tons of great articles already written up.
> 
> but yes, basically you tie the top down like you have and the side branching will grow upwards thinking it is the new "top", continue keeping that top tied down (below all other "nodes") and the side nodes or nodes further up will think they are tops and grow upward. you want to fill the screen in by training anything getting too big down while the other younger branches catch up. guide them into the "trellis" or Scrog screen holes so you have a even canopy. then you cut off anything under the screen at about week 2-3 of flower.
> 
> this allows for great light distribution to all nodes and removing the lower nodes under the screen ensures better energy/food distribution to only the nice canopy buds. this gives you nicer/harder/bigger. buds.


I like the sound of that thought.I plan to veg for a few months longer. What would be a good estimated time "low stress training" in a 48x24x60 grow tent?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 22, 2014)

6-8 weeks in hydro, 8-10 in soil. that would be my guess and thats from a established seedling or clone.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 22, 2014)

about something like this.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 22, 2014)

by that point in hydro or soil the plant has a well established root system and is growing well. also if your in soil think 10 gal tote or bigger. same with hydro as well, the longer you vef the bigger the container you will need to hold all them roots.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> I like the sound of that thought.I plan to veg for a few months longer. What would be a good estimated time "low stress training" in a 48x24x60 grow tent?


2 plants in that space would be good

topping above the 3rd set of nodes and pull the shoots down, I would say 6 weeks in veg if your growing in soil


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> by that point in hydro or soil the plant has a well established root system and is growing well. also if your in soil think 10 gal tote or bigger. same with hydro as well, the longer you vef the bigger the container you will need to hold all them roots.


Its ironic that you mention a 10 gallon or bigger. I have a 7g pot on the way. The great Amazon... I have her in a 5g bucket right now in the RO. I just transp'd her this month. I was going to put her in the 7 but then i thought, i should transplant her in something bigger before i start flower.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> 2 plants in that space would be good
> 
> topping above the 3rd set of nodes and pull the shoots down, I would say 6 weeks in veg if your growing in soil


 I did a cut on my big plant but for some reason i feel like i didnt do it right. I moved on her with precision but it just feels like i didnt cut enough. You kniw what i mean?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

have you got any pic's ?
you could feel like that for loads of different reasons its hard to tell without a picture

at lease then I can tell you if you got it right


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> by that point in hydro or soil the plant has a well established root system and is growing well. also if your in soil think 10 gal tote or bigger. same with hydro as well, the longer you vef the bigger the container you will need to hold all them roots.


what are you talking about lol
10 gal pot in a 48x24x60 

2x 3 gal buckets is all that is needed


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> have you got any pic's ?
> you could feel like that for loads of different reasons its hard to tell without a picture
> 
> at lease then I can tell you if you got it right


I just did the very top yesterday and they have grown since. But it seems as is i should have cut at least two nodes down.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

you have done it in the right place but I would have waited, till the 2 small shoots was double the size (waited 3-4 days more)
it will still work really well but it will take a little longer to grow

all the side shoots should grow quicker than the top shoots, so in a week or two, you should have 4-6 top shoots, pull the shoots down level and flower

thinking about it does the lower shoots/nodes stay short or do they grow like a Christmas tree ?
(some strains, the lower shoots don't grow much, crappy for lsting plants )


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I


jacksthc said:


> what are you talking about lol
> 10 gal pot in a 48x24x60
> 
> 2x 3 gal buckets is all that ded


 Yea i know what you mean. But i had planned to veg for a few month. BUDGET REASONS. I have a 400w mh/hps comming in two months. And i know they're going to get bigger once i put them under it.This is why i want to start LST so by the time i meet the dead line for hps id have a nice even canopy thus the larger container so that i dont run into root bound. Ive been budgetting all the way on fixed income. Im just trying to strategize. And stretch my experience at the same time you know.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> you have done it in the right place but I would have waited, till the 2 small shoots was double the size (waited 3-4 days more)
> it will still work really well but it will take a little longer to grow
> 
> all the side shoots should grow quicker than the top shoots, so in a week or two, you should have 4-6 top shoots, pull the shoots down level and flower
> ...


Nice! But as you can see, i posted my sophisticated dilemma. Shes already 6 week and 1 day i cant put her into flower for another 60 days till im ab l e to put her under the 400w hps. Im trying to make a positive statement with my first grow. And do a nice pruduction. Its just that im only managing $1000 monthly at this time. So withal though im just trying to be polished as a newbster. But i appreciate all of you guys knowledge and wisdom. I hope i didnt bore anyone. Im aiming to be one of the best. And i know its a long ride.....Thanks alot bros.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> what are you talking about lol
> 10 gal pot in a 48x24x60
> 
> 2x 3 gal buckets is all that is needed


I think youre right about that 10 that will be too big. You think the 7g will be sufficient or too big?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> I
> 
> Yea i know what you mean. But i had planned to veg for a few month. BUDGET REASONS. I have a 400w mh/hps comming in two months. And i know they're going to get bigger once i put them under it.This is why i want to start LST so by the time i meet the dead line for hps id have a nice even canopy thus the larger container so that i dont run into root bound. Ive been budgetting all the way on fixed income. Im just trying to strategize. And stretch my experience at the same time you know.


here 6 plants in 3 gallon pots in a 6ft x 4 ft room, with 2 x 600w hps
for a 2ft x 4 ft room you really need a 600w or reduce the room down to 3ft x 2ft 



took a few minutes to dig a picture out 

think they where in week 6-7 12/12


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> I think youre right about that 10 that will be too big. You think the 7g will be sufficient or too big?


using a hood would help a lot if you only have one main bulb in the room 
what light are you using ?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Nice! But as you can see, i posted my sophisticated dilemma. Shes already 6 week and 1 day i cant put her into flower for another 60 days till im ab l e to put her under the 400w hps. Im trying to make a positive statement with my first grow. And do a nice pruduction. Its just that im only managing $1000 monthly at this time. So withal though im just trying to be polished as a newbster. But i appreciate all of you guys knowledge and wisdom. I hope i didnt bore anyone. Im aiming to be one of the best. And i know its a long ride.....Thanks alot bros.


60 day 

you could do a lot in that time, I would play it very different in that case 

have you got a full view of the plant ?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> I think youre right about that 10 that will be too big. You think the 7g will be sufficient or too big?


for a single large plant, 7 gallon pot will do the job


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> using a hood would help a lot if you only have one main bulb in the room
> what light are you using ?


Im only working with 7 33w cfl at this time. I have 6 45w cfl on the way.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> 60 day
> 
> you could do a lot in that time, I would play it very different in that case
> 
> have you got a full view of the plant ?


The best pics i got at this time.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 22, 2014)

plan ahead with lst , think where your going to train your stems, and what your intentions are going to be in 2 month


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is there a specific trellis i should use?


mainliner said:


> plan ahead with lst , think where your going to train your stems, and what your intentions are going to be in 2 month


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> The best pics i got at this time.




I would cut the main stem where the black line is, then all that lower shoots will grow quick 

you will end up with a bucket of bud


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> View attachment 3235613
> 
> I would cut the main stem where the black line is, then all that lower shoots will grow quick
> 
> you will end up with a bucket of bud


Will that hurt her do as to cutting her yesterday??


----------



## mainliner (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Is there a specific trellis i should use?


 no use anything? So long as it holds the colas upright


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Will that hurt her do as to cutting her yesterday??


no the main stem nice and green, can't see any problem with cutting her now


----------



## mainliner (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> View attachment 3235613
> 
> I would cut the main stem where the black line is, then all that lower shoots will grow quick
> 
> you will end up with a bucket of bud


 you can use that big top as a cutting?


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Also will i be able to cloan her even though i cut her with those two shoots?


gardengardian7 said:


> Will that hurt her do as to cutting her yesterday??


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Also will i be able to cloan her even though i cut her with those two shoots?


when you cut the top part of the plant off, you can turn it into clones, that's a great ideal 
just cut it up into 4" lengths, with a node at the top and a 45% angle at the bottom, trim any fan leaves and your good to go 
stick it in jiff's, soil ect


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

When i cut her should i leave the fan leaves or remove them?


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> when you cut the top part of the plant off, you can turn it into clones, that's a great ideal
> just cut it up into 4" lengths, with a node at the top and a 45% angle at the bottom, trim any fan leaves and your good to go
> stick it in jiff's, soil ect


Ok you just anwered my question.Thanks alot!


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Last question can i cloan naturally without anything just cutting into soil?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

this link should help 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cloning-101-slumped-screwed.451559/


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 22, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Last question can i cloan naturally without anything just cutting into soil?


yes not a problem, may take longer or some may not root but it still works 
only thing you must do is keep the humidty really high and give them fresh air once a day 
a bag over a half filled plant pot works well


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 23, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> what are you talking about lol
> 10 gal pot in a 48x24x60
> 
> 2x 3 gal buckets is all that is needed


maybe if you continue banging your head on that wall it will knock some sense into ya, 2x 3 gal pots is no where near enough for a prolonged veg period, they will become root bound and stop growing after about 4 weeks.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 23, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> I think youre right about that 10 that will be too big. You think the 7g will be sufficient or too big?


i suggest a 10 gal tote not bucket..really not that big to be honest. i used a 30 gall tote in a 32x32 grow space and it worked out fine.. upi need something big and short so you can set you screen up and train them.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 23, 2014)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> maybe if you continue banging your head on that wall it will knock some sense into ya, 2x 3 gal pots is no where near enough for a prolonged veg period, they will become root bound and stop growing after about 4 weeks.


Well done, yes the plant would stop growing after 5-6 weeks, but should stay heathy for 8-10 weeks and if I vegged for that long I would tim the root mass and still use a 3 gallon pot 

with a restricted high of 60" 
You can't have a large plant as it will strech in flower and run out of space, my room is just over 60" high, take the space needed for the pot and light, there's not a lot of space left


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 23, 2014)

yeah, sorry im in a bad mood. i will end my rant now. i have personally had good results using larger pots with alot of training and making it work but i have not had much in the lines of space restriction. This is my setup. i will be running 400w throughout the entire grow unless i feel the need to turn up the light. 1k watt dimmable in use so my options are not limited. there is a 32x32 grow tent next to this setup but i plan on having a fairly large plant so i decided to just grow out in the open.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 23, 2014)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> yeah, sorry im in a bad mood. i will end my rant now. i have personally had good results using larger pots with alot of training and making it work but i have not had much in the lines of space restriction. This is my setup. i will be running 400w throughout the entire grow unless i feel the need to turn up the light. 1k watt dimmable in use so my options are not limited. there is a 32x32 grow tent next to this setup but i plan on having a fairly large plant so i decided to just grow out in the open. View attachment 3236140


its not just I was been a bit sarcastic, sorry mate
your system looks really good, like the air cooled hood 

large containers are great for dwc, I used a 50ltr storage box few years back, scrog setup just like yours, and it worked really well 

flowered it off when it hit the screen, grew 5 times the size in flower 

really had to work hard to keep the canopy level lol
but I did pull a large yield so it was worth the effort 

theses days I stick to soil, its quick, easy and there not much that can go wrong 

once there 2 weeks in flower, only spend 5min watering every 2 days till harvest 

no ph pen, ec meters, pumps, pipes, leaks, root rot ect, used to drive me mad 
spending time up there every day


----------



## charface (Aug 23, 2014)

Do not eat the brown stuff.
It is bad.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Do not eat the brown stuff.
> It is bad.


take your word for it lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Aug 23, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> its not just I was been a bit sarcastic, sorry mate
> your system looks really good, like the air cooled hood
> 
> large containers are great for dwc, I used a 50ltr storage box few years back, scrog setup just like yours, and it worked really well
> ...


all the holes in the lid are for tying down branches. Im using dutch master zone so root rot shouldnt become a issue, takes me about 1 min to PH and PPM my water and i do it about once a week and never needs to be adjusted. 

i used to have a big RDWC system and ill never go back to anything like it ever again....these days i only grow 1 plant to a time anyways so the 1 DWC bucket is simple for me, i already have the equipment for hydro so i see no sense in going out and buying soil. 

running dyna grow gro/bloom for nutes and they are really simple. 1 bottle for grow one for bloom. i dont get how people can mix up 20 different bottles to do one feeding...but hey to his thier own i guess. my plan is to fill up that screen so i will be vegging for a month or so. i might do a couple outdoor seeds in soil just to have a small harvest in the fall


----------



## rob333 (Aug 23, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Any LST Members?


i lst without strings i use a bending tipping snapping the plants were i want them to go all the way thru flower


----------

